# Is this right to hit back a Women by man, if she hits him



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2008)

I was reading this topic, where a Girl slap a boy for no reason on a TV show. the boy slapped back and then whole crowd around decided to become a Hero and started beating poor boy. all of them just trying to make a impression infront of girl

some people have a view that guys should *NOT* geting physical fight with any gal whatever circumstances there may be.

Some believe, they have a right to hit back under extreme circumstances; if girl hit them first for reasons that can't be justified.

Some think, in complete gender equity and say that they would do the give same treatment to Girls as given to boys. No special treatment or soft corner for  girls.


So whats your views on physical abuse.
Whats is the gentleman's way to deal with such situations without being a sexist.

*If a girl hits him, what should he do*
*Option 1*: Say nothing and walk off as if he has no self respect. 
*Option 2*:Hit back but then sound cruel and insensitive.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 9, 2008)

IMHO, not letting any girl hit you is a much better way


----------



## Chintu08 (Sep 10, 2008)

*www.jokeroo.com/funnyvideos/sean_connery_slapping_women.html


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

defense is the best attack but if the woman is fast and cunning then do not retaliate if the law in your country is inclined more towards ladies.

Else smack that b!tch up (k thats a track from The Prodigy)


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, we are not talking about how to avoid it, rather what to do when a Women Hits a man.

Should he retaliate or just smile and walk away


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 10, 2008)

i think it is right to hit back at women and i appreciate the boy slapped her back that could teach her lesson in future.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Well, we are not talking about how to avoid it, rather what to do when a Women Hits a man.
> 
> Should he retaliate or just smile and walk away


If you hit back, you will probably need a lawyer the next time before you slap any other gal.

Its a fact. A gal can screw you big time if she wishes so. But yeah if you are a damn SOB and don't care for tomorrow then do retaliate provided she is b!tchy too. As I already said


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 10, 2008)

If the girl starts it without the guy actually being responsible, the girl deserves being hit back. Just becoz she is a girl and the other person a guy does not give her a right to hit the guy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 10, 2008)

IMHO if slapped with no apparent reason or if you're not at fault then hit back.Why should one take it lying down? 

Who knows what would come next after a slap, a kick in the nuts may be?


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

Option 2. Hit & Run


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2008)

kicking wud be a good option


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

Most of you say, man has a right to hit back but...

What if the Girl files a Case of rape,sexual harassment or assault against you?

Under section 498 of Indian Penal Code,
women can testify herself and you can be accused and found guilty without any other witness.

which means if she says "he sexually assaulted me" the court will believe.
only your presence at scene of crime is required. and you are proved Guilty for a offense you never did.(

with a Crimal case against you, you would be denied jobs,Visa and everything else important to you..

now for whole life you would repend why i slapped her


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Under section 498 of Indian Penal Code,
> women can testify herself and you can be accused and found guilty without any other witness.



Exactly what I tried to say. Ladies are risky business.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 10, 2008)

Let's just say I've slapped a girl or two in my life (in public). No I'm not a woman beater, but if women want equal rights, I'll give them equal rights. Not that I have a problem with agreeing to equal rights for women, they just as well deserve it. I'm just not cool with unequal equal-rights.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^and then what if she plays wicked tricks, in public doesn't mean that everyone will voluntarily back you.

Maybe a very bad onset to changing owns life then ! More than that the blemish on family is intolerable.

Am just assuming and extrapolating now, so nevermind if things don't go this worse...lolz. Which I hope never happen in reality to anyone.

I have seen people have a tendency to be considerate to women. Current laws are an unanimous evidence for that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2008)

I am always for equal rights for all human beings.
If a girl can hit a guy, the reverse should also be possible.
But no, the govt of india wants to call a guy hitting a girl as sexual harassment and if a girl hits a guy, its just a simple slap, thats all.

I am sick of living in a country where the most privilaged person is a girl who is a muslim SC by birth. What happened to equality ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Well, we are not talking about how to avoid it, rather what to do when a Women Hits a man.
> 
> Should he retaliate or just smile and walk away





T159 said:


> If you hit back, you will probably need a lawyer the next time before you slap any other gal.





kumarmohit said:


> If the girl starts it without the guy actually being responsible, the girl deserves being hit back. Just becoz she is a girl and the other person a guy does not give her a right to hit the guy.





MetalheadGautham said:


> I am always for equal rights for all human beings.
> If a girl can hit a guy, the reverse should also be possible.



Now let's be practical, what would I do, grin and bear it, because the law is loaded against males as pointed in the quotes above. What would I have *liked* to do, return it with interest. 

Now there is a workaround
1. Grin and bear it
2. Find out the whereabouts of the girl who hit you, where she works, stays, how she travels to work, etc.
3. Leave the getting even with her to your girlfriend and her friends


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

when in today's world when women are = to men as they think they r so they should be slapped back as if any man would have....
but i personally think that all boys have a soft-corner for girls...
and they do think before slapping a girl....


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

^^there is a limit b/w girlyness and *****yness though. Times are changed now.


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Any girl who can hit a guy deserves to be hit back IMO.
Given the guy didnt mess with her in the first place.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Under section 498 of Indian Penal Code,
> women can testify herself and you can be accused and found guilty without any other witness.



Exactly, End of Discussion. 

I am male and belong to general quota, this is what gives me best of both worlds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

it depends on the situation...
IMO...if u r guilty 4 the slap..then accept it no matter whoever it is....

if u think honestly dat its not @ all ur fault then u have full rights 2 offend no matter 
whoever it is dats wat we call innocense...

so all option options doesn't matter 2 me...i go by above rule....

& the girl must have found something really mischievous dats y she hit him..& the guy
found  the slap to be an insult dats y the return...he got angry in other words...otherwise he wud have beated her totally....if it was a man who initiated this...


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Under section 498 of Indian Penal Code,
> women can testify herself and you can be accused and found guilty without any other witness.



Laws mein confuse ho gaya. Section 498 Dowry harassment ka law hai, agar ladki se teri shaadi nahi hui to you can shove 498 wherever you want. Same is the case with the Domestic harassment law.

Problem hai societal aur judicial bias. People, Media and Judiciary will never favour a guy even if he is correct. We not only need gender neutral laws, we need proper gender sensitization programs in this country.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

Those who r supporting the act of hitting back, try it urself and c the consequences
U'll b SCREWED, big screwed...........woh bolte hai na "Jor ka jhatka dhire se laga"

I was thinking about this topic for a long time............and I found that we men r really helpless in this case and are also crippled by law. 

Again its not an everyday case that a man is physically abused by a woman........(if u leave those exceptional cases where d girl hits u wen u propose). So.......

I think my answers are not clear as I myself is not clear about it


----------



## hellknight (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah.. I would kick her back.. self defense.. If someone hits me, I'll hit back.. male or female or whatever.. doesn't matters... wiase bhi.. sarkaar bolti hai na.. Ladka-Ladki ek barabar..


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yeah.. I would kick her back.. self defense.. If someone hits me, I'll hit back.. male or female or whatever.. doesn't matters... wiase bhi.. sarkaar bolti hai na.. Ladka-Ladki ek barabar..



If some how u r required to prove that u were provoked for that incident, u won't b able to do so............none will stand by u nor even support u..........u know our society..


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 10, 2008)

hellknight said:


> yeah.. I would kick her back.. self defense.. If someone hits me, I'll hit back.. male or female or whatever.. doesn't matters... wiase bhi.. sarkaar bolti hai na.. Ladka-Ladki ek barabar..



Sarkaar to ye bhi bolti hai ki har hindustani ek barabar , phir bhi alag alag treat karti hai .


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2008)

If a gal beats me like this, I won't hit her back. Physical assaults cures itself in some time (bruises etc). I will instead play with her mind & make her pay for it mentally.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, in our patriarchal society, the law has a softer corner for women. So one should be careful.

But lets face it, there is always a feeling of courtship in many men. And I am a bit old fashioned, Id better smile and walk away. BUT If Im in a life threatening situation then, of course, Id retaliate.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2008)

What IronMan has posted, my mindset matches wid it...........but one thing is still disturbing *me*......that is self respect...........

Its been a long time I've stopped being numb when someone hits me verbally or physically..........then gary raises the question d person is a woman??

I'm still confused.............my ideology still says forgive and forget.......but.......i don't know yaar i'm still confused........


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> If a gal beats me like this, I won't hit her back. Physical assaults cures itself in some time (bruises etc). I will instead play with her mind & make her pay for it mentally.


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## hsr (Sep 10, 2008)

ill go for a 3rd option.........


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 10, 2008)

If you think you did not deserve it, pay it back. Since some women want to be treated equally as men(except when biological nature prevents it), they should be able to have it!

Ofcourse, retaliate only if it is just.


----------



## faraaz (Sep 10, 2008)

If a woman hits a man, she's being "cute" or w/e depending on the context, whereas if a guy does it, he's abusive.

That's BS imo.

Having said that, I would not get physical with women because usually there are serious repercussions for guys, legal or social.


----------



## hsr (Sep 10, 2008)

biologically, yes but not naturally


----------



## adi007 (Sep 10, 2008)

come on...
Most of the girls will not slap a boy without any reason
Very very few are there and if she slaps then its man's fault..
Why...? coz he came near her without knowing that she is *cough* b1tch 
If u ask me prevention is better than cure....
And regarding that tv show ... the guy must have provoked something...something off camera..who knows...
How can u say that it is girl's fault..?
BTW he slapped her very hard....


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2008)

jus an after thought ... wat abt giving back a slide tackle? an EDUARDO tackle. she will remember for life!!! LOL


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> come on...
> Most of the girls will not slap a boy without any reason
> Very very few are there and if she slaps then its man's fault..
> Why...? coz he came near her without knowing that she is *cough* b1tch
> ...


Dude which world you live in?

This is the Cruel 21st century dammit, here people do just about anything for their selfish interest .

Imagine you are Rich man.Girl wants you to marry her or threatens you to face Rape charges.
going by your "girls are innocent" theory you should marry her.
as all girls are innocent
BS!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I admit that I didnt read a single thing from the thread but I support that we should hit back.

BUT, I do follow certain policies....firstly, I love to fight with ppl of my gender i.e. males......but I try and stay away from picking fights with gulz . But if any gul sh1ts me than there is no gender wall in between.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

For all those you are in favor of hitting back


> *An eye for eye only ends up making the whole world blind.* - M.K. Gandhi


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> For all those you are in favor of hitting back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder why wise people never talk about self-defense? Are they over-confident of their strength or under-estimating the potential harm an enemy can do?


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll probably break her front teeth so that she doesn't have that "cute" smile of hers


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

Mods ban me if u want and others hate me if u want......**** GANDHI.....thats the only thing I can tell......he was the one who stopped the real freedom fighters from fighting back and started his lame protests and non-violence cr@p. Just imagine, we were in crores and the Briish were in lakhs and even if we would have fought with sticks, still we would have won but well I am going offtopic.......

@phreak0ut
lol


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Mods ban me if u want and others hate me if u want......**** GANDHI.....thats the only thing I can tell......he was the one who stopped the real freedom fighters from fighting back and started his lame protests and non-violence cr@p. Just imagine, we were in crores and the Briish were in lakhs and even if we would have fought with sticks, still we would have won but well I am going offtopic.......
> 
> @phreak0ut
> lol


I strictly advice you to choose your words carefully. Gandhi's techniques did have their drawbacks, so do other uni-philosophical techniques. But they worked, and worked rather efficiently. THIS is what matters the most.

The drawback may be the fact that it relied upon the fact that every person was human at heart. But its absolutely wrong. Not everyone thinks the same way. But hey, most people think the way Gandhi expects them to think, and yes, for all practical purposes, his techniques proved effective.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Mods ban me if u want and others hate me if u want......**** GANDHI.....thats the only thing I can tell......he was the one who stopped the real freedom fighters from fighting back and started his lame protests and non-violence cr@p. Just imagine, we were in crores and the Briish were in lakhs and even if we would have fought with sticks, still we would have won but well I am going offtopic.......
> 
> @phreak0ut
> lol



Seriously dude, you need a brainwash.  I mean, Gandhi is the Ideal of many many people in the world. Yes, he did not pick violence. And India did get independent. Violent protests would have done it as well but Gandhi's message wasnt so. See for yourself; Indian freedom movement is one of the most unique in the world; there was a sense of pride, of dignity and there is. I mean, there was a new Identity for Indians in the world; acknowledge him. The ancient Indian pride, thousands of years ago; I think thats what was in Gandhis mind all the time. I mean, its difficult; but you should understand.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

ya.....ok......whatever


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Mods ban me if u want and others hate me if u want......**** GANDHI.....thats the only thing I can tell......he was the one who stopped the real freedom fighters from fighting back and started his lame protests and non-violence cr@p. Just imagine, we were in crores and the Briish were in lakhs and even if we would have fought with sticks, still we would have won but well I am going offtopic.......
> 
> @phreak0ut
> lol





KPower Mania said:


> ya.....ok......whatever



@KPower 

I strongly suggest u give a apology to that great man. Dont u dare say a foul word abt that great man. Hes the father ur nation. Ppl like u are a absolute disgrace for other Indian citizens. Think whatever u want. dont bring it on a public forum.

He was not at all responsible to the sorry matter of ur nation. The politicians are. blame them in public if u have the balls. I am 100% sure if Gandhiji would have lived until now, he would have shot himself in the head on seeing the level this nation have declined. Gandhiji was a living legend. we haven't seen one like him ever. or will for that matter.

On topic.

1. Look at the circumstance and surroundings.if ur alone go ahead and beat her back.no worries. just clean ur tracks.if they take u to court u r in for hell.ur life..ur family life will be miserable. 

one thing .dont ever hit a friend.a relative.a acquaintance.by that i mean she is known by someone u know. dont. its not worth it

2. take it. walk away. deal with it later. life aint over.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @KPower
> 
> I strongly suggest u give a apology to that great man. Dont u dare say a foul word abt that great man. Hes the father ur nation. Ppl like u are a absolute disgrace for other Indian citizens. Think whatever u want. dont bring it on a public forum.
> 
> ...



I dont say the 'netas' are any great......they suck to core . As for blaming them, I am ready for it anytime...

As for the apology -

"All you wanna do is drag me down, I wanna stomp you out......"


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 11, 2008)

Now a days everyone says that women and men are equal and women are overtaking men in all field's. So if a girl slap me I will kick her.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 11, 2008)

Usually when a girl hits, it is u who is at fault (eveteasing etc.) and in such scenario, she would be doing a favour to the society by kicking ur balls.

However, if it is to take undue advantage of being the weaker sex, as is the case in that Reality show episode, I am sorry to say, may be hitting back is the right option.



			
				madjeri said:
			
		

> I am 100% sure if Gandhiji would have lived until now, he would have shot himself in the head on seeing the level this nation have declined.


No offense, but i guess, Gandhi was very much alive and kicking when the partition plan was drawn up. And in all likely hood, he did not shoot himself for that.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 11, 2008)

[OT]@karnivore, I really dont wanna get banned for getting offtopic, but Gandhi was never for a divided nation... Someone with the name Jinnah had that in mind. I know it only vaguely. 
And madjeri isnt talking about partition. We cannot say if Partition of British India into Pakistan and India was actually a factor contributing to decline, can we?  Okay enough of this.  [/OT]

As for on-topic. Women and Men, they will never be equal; physically, psychologically. Legally, etc. Thats as far as I can see.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ Yes Jinnah was the key to the partition, and Nehru was the tail. And Gandhi did oppose it initially. But then thats precisely my point. I did not say Gandhi was responsible for partition. @madjeri is under the impression that Gandhi is so pure at heart, that he would have never approved political dishonesty ("shooting himself" is a hyperbole that he used). I just wanted to point out, that he had actually done what @madjeri thinks he can't - digest political dishonesty.

Sorry for being offtopic.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

hey i got this video fron youtube:
*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=Lw7dDq2vWRs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 12, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> hey i got this video fron youtube:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=Lw7dDq2vWRs


whats it ?


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 15, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Usually when a girl hits, it is u who is at fault (eveteasing etc.) and in such scenario, she would be doing a favour to the society by kicking ur balls.
> 
> However, if it is to take undue advantage of being the weaker sex, as is the case in that Reality show episode, I am sorry to say, may be hitting back is the right option.
> 
> ...





karnivore said:


> ^^ Yes Jinnah was the key to the partition, and Nehru was the tail. And Gandhi did oppose it initially. But then thats precisely my point. I did not say Gandhi was responsible for partition. @madjeri is under the impression that Gandhi is so pure at heart, that he would have never approved political dishonesty ("shooting himself" is a hyperbole that he used). I just wanted to point out, that he had actually done what @madjeri thinks he can't - digest political dishonesty.
> 
> Sorry for being offtopic.



:OT:

Read my post very carefully....

1. i said about the _current_ state of affairs...
2. well u reffered to history then....
    Gandhiji didn't attend the ceremonies of 47 if u know ur nations history well..so u think he was impressed at _that_ time..

an i said shoot himself as a metaphor..please try to understand it..the man stood for non-violence so i dont think he will do it no matter what.please try to understand the posts in the correct POV...


----------



## karnivore (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ I would luv to reply to that, but that will completely derail this thread. I will just point out one thing though..



			
				madjeri said:
			
		

> an *i said shoot himself as a metaphor*..please try to understand it..the man stood for non-violence so i dont think he will do it no matter what.please try to understand the posts in the correct POV...





			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> @madjeri is under the impression that Gandhi is so pure at heart, that he would have never approved political dishonesty (*"shooting himself" is a hyperbole that he used*). I just wanted to point out, that he had actually done what @madjeri thinks he can't - *digest political dishonesty*.


"Political dishonesty" was my summation of your "_current_ state of affairs".
And whether he was happy with it or not, is irrelevant. What he had to compromise with, is perhaps, more relevant.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 15, 2008)

^^^^^

<_<


----------



## karnivore (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Not sure if i got that. May be u would want to express urslef verbally..


----------



## krazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

Gandhi is not at all what he is made out to be. He was an ordinary man who was made out to be the hero. Trust me, had he been alive for a few more years, India would probably be divided in 15 more countries by now. Nathuram Godse did the right thing in assassinating him. He had no personal grudge against him. He himself was a freedom fighter. But he knew if Gandhi lived, he would fcuk up the whole country. That why he assassinated him. 

Also for those who don't know Nathuram before shooting did a Namaskar to thank Gandhi of all the good he has done, and then pulled the trigger for all the bad he did, and was going to do. Also most people think that Gandhi said "Hey Ram" before he died. But Nathuram who was closest to Gandhi when he collapsed heard nothing but a grunting noise. The "Hey Ram" bit was added later on by the Congress to make Gandhi look like a hero.

I know all of you would find this hard to believe since you've been brainwashed for a good 10 years in the school learning history. But you don't expect them to tell the truth about Gandhi to young children now would you? The same thing happened in case of Jesus, a mere mortal who was taken to the position of God. There is no denying that Jesus was a good man, but a God, he wasn't.

Similarly, Gandhi is no hero. Far from it. There are others who did much more for the country and died doing it. People like Bhagat Singh or Chandrashekhar Azad, who did the real work. Gandhi then jumped into the freedom fighting bandwagon where others before have tried and weakened the British. Gandhi then had it easy, doing stuff like Satyagraha and  ended up being the hero, taking all the credit for other's hard work. Had he tried Satyagraha a hundred years earlier when the British were much stronger, he would have been kicked in the balls and wiped the floor with. I can't tell you how much I am annoyed to see his ugly face on the Indian currency. Had it not been money, I'd have torn it to pieces.

Finally coming back to the real topic at hand [  ], I'd would kick the sh¡t out of the girl who would even think of hitting me. You want equality, here's your equality. Right in the face.


----------



## karnivore (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ That is a good example of what is generally called, a tunnel vision.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 15, 2008)

If she slaps me... i would go the EEMRAN HASHMI WAY.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 15, 2008)

Koi ek gaal par thappad mare to doosra aage kar do...
Heck, jokes apart and Gandhigiri apart, I am a Taekwondo blue belt(I said JOKES APART!). I can dodge anything, any idiot(girl/boy) throws at me. I can dodge all kinds of attacks and kill with my lightning fast aerial kicks! So, I guess, all I'll do is dodge and roll on the floor laughing at the poor attempt. Or I'd just be cool and say.. you might wanna try some target pratice you pathetic idiot!(Strong but Silent style)

Oh, and by the way, who abused my favourite oldie(forgive me)? Gandhiji rocked! He still rulez/pwnz/etc! He has had his share of gossip-ish rumours(common for movie stars). Give him a break, will you?

@gary4gar: The Grammar, dude! The Grammar! Is it right for a man to hit back a woman, if she hits him. By the way, don't get offended !


----------



## jamsus (Sep 30, 2008)

Mahilaye(Auraat) hamesha chillati hai "Mahila aur purush Samanata".
Toh jab koi aurat tumhe thappad mare toh socho ke kisi mard ne mari hai aur, react the same way as u would do if any male slaps u.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> If she slaps me... i would go the EEMRAN HASHMI WAY.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/11.gif



That's the spirit....


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

For me it depends on 2 factors:

1. Is the woman in the wrong
2. Can she physically handle it, if I hit her

If 1 is true but 2 is false = I wont hit her back
If 1 is true and 2 is true = I will hit her back


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 30, 2008)

Once in class I was doing some delicate pasting work,frustrated coz it wasn't going well,a girl (friend)without any reason slapped me,I knew she was just teasing me,wasn't anything serious neither was the slap very hard but frustration took over me and I slapped her too.
Generally,you should avoid such conflicts with gals but if they hit you first without there being any fault of yours,give em some!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 1, 2008)

Why not


----------



## utsav (Oct 1, 2008)

lol. After reading the topic i remembered an incident when i was in class 6th. I was the class monitor and few students were in the class dat day during recess. I was going to my seat and suddenly few girls pushed me frm behind and i fell on the benches. I instantly turned back and pushed a girl very hard and she almost fell but was supported by her frnds. And later i fell in luv wid that same girl(she doesn't knws this ) .i havnt met her from last 4.5yr but while on chat she still says and i was a very angry guy  .


----------



## sourav123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lessons learnt:

1. Stay away from all women as far as possible (this excludes women in your family like sisters and mother).

2. Watch matrix twice a week and practice to duck. This way the girl won't be able to hit you and leave frustrated.


----------



## VD17 (Oct 5, 2008)

Any unprovoked act of violence deserves retaliation in the same language. It is not just sad but pathetic what the feminist movement has done to our laws. This question raises a larger issue of how we men, in our attempt to be politically correct, are staying silent against laws and practices which are discriminatory. I would rather than slap a woman back, with all my might and face whatever crap she throws at my with the help of her feminist commies in the media/judiciary etc. Not being silent helps. Recently a friend who runs a consultancy was being threatened by some girl on a false complaint of harassment. You'll be amazed at how being strong, resolute and vocal helps you. 
As an aspiring journalist, it one of my aims to try and highlight gender discrimination in its true light. You cannot fight discrimination with discrimination.

One more thing, women have the confidence to speak out. We don't. So i suggets we start doing so. IF a woman *****es, raise your voice in an equally high volume. A screaming woman in the middle of the road is bound to get you in trouble whether or not it is your fault but being silent is often mistook as a sign of guilt rather than chivalry. 
If women want to be treated as equals, it's time we do so!


----------



## krazzy (Oct 6, 2008)

utsav said:


> lol. After reading the topic i remembered an incident when i was in class 6th. I was the class monitor and few students were in the class dat day during recess. I was going to my seat and suddenly few girls pushed me frm behind and i *fell* on the benches. I instantly turned back and pushed a girl very hard and she almost *fell* but was supported by her frnds. And later i *fell* in luv wid that same girl(she doesn't knws this ) .i havnt met her from last 4.5yr but while on chat she still says and i was a very angry guy  .


Tum bahot gire huye insaan ho.


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 6, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> I am male and belong to general quota, this is what gives me best of both worlds.


Ironical, but very true at the same time. 



jal_desai said:


> If she slaps me... i would go the EEMRAN HASHMI WAY....


And there by making urself eligible for more...  



sourav123 said:


> Lessons learnt:
> 2. Watch matrix twice a week and practice to duck. This way the girl won't be able to hit you and leave frustrated.


hehee... no doubt, why Neo never had it.  
btw, gr8 suggestion man..!!   hehee..

@topic,
The damage to ones self esteem is immeasurable. 
However, imo a woman will never dare to hit a man first, unless and untill she is abused roughly or lets say, her feelings are hurt badly. 
Females are more prone to being emotional than males. And secondly, its also true that Women have this capability to make even the simplest things seem more Complex! 
Plus, we all know that its a Male Dominant World. We are meant to be stronger than them. 
Better to avoid such causes to ultimately avoid relevant consequences.


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2008)

utsav said:


> lol. After reading the topic i remembered an incident when i was in class 6th. I was the class monitor and few students were in the class dat day during recess. I was going to my seat and suddenly few girls pushed me frm behind and i fell on the benches. I instantly turned back and pushed a girl very hard and she almost fell but was supported by her frnds. And later i fell in luv wid that same girl(she doesn't knws this ) .i havnt met her from last 4.5yr but while on chat she still says and i was a very angry guy  .





krazzy said:


> Tum bahot gire huye insaan ho.



  Agar usne ye padh liya toh Utsav ki kher nahi.... ChalOO, ahbi usse iss thread ka Link de deta hun......


----------



## utsav (Oct 7, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Tum bahot gire huye insaan ho.



tumse toh kum hi gira hu


----------



## Gursimran (Oct 25, 2008)

@gary4gar I think you have experienced it........ JK


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am always for equal rights for all human beings.
> If a girl can hit a guy, the reverse should also be possible.
> But no, the govt of india wants to call a guy hitting a girl as sexual harassment and if a girl hits a guy, its just a simple slap, thats all.
> 
> I am sick of living in a country where the most privilaged person is a girl who is a muslim SC by birth. What happened to equality ?



Very, very true! It is amazing how so many males dont realise that they are 2nd class citizens in this country! Every law here is female-centric. The retards who make our laws believe that a female can do no wrong, and her word is always holy!

If it happened to me, I'd likely hit back later and worry about what happens later. Or I would see to it that she pays double or more in some other way. And there are no dearth of ways... Lol! 

I believe in Newton - every force has an equal and opp. reaction (I just dont believe it has to be necessarily equal)


----------



## VD17 (Oct 26, 2008)

^agreed, especially on the other males not realizing their true *legal* status part...


----------



## Aerohawk (Nov 2, 2008)

Guys guys Here it is a discussion on a similar topic. And please don't bump it .


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 11, 2008)

she'll have it on the spot and think thrice before slapping a guy


----------

